
Ask HN: Best Android phone today? - simonebrunozzi
Imagine price is not a problem. You want not the fastest, but the most usable, best designed, most stable, loaded with as little crap as possible, Android Phone. What would you buy?
======
dman
Xperia Z5.

------
mergy
OnePlus One

